# Found this poor little thing :(



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Found this! UPDATE ON WAGGLES!*

Today, just out of the blue, I felt like taking a walk that i hadn't taken in quite a while, near our house, normally we drive somewhere for a sidewalk.

Anyways, were almost home and this precious little guy comes jetting up to us, and he's SO freindly with Both Tobi and myself... terribly thin, (14lbs) and just bones... We walked to the nearest house and knocked, nobody was home. the neighbor of them had approached us at that time telling me that 2 of them were dropped out of a car this morning!!! one was hit and killed  and the animal control came out too look for this one and clean up the other today... such bastards that would drop him and his sibling off like that, not to mention this guy looks like he's been through the ringer!!

I took it upon myself knowing full well my landlord is going to blow a gasket to take him in until i can find a new home for him ( doing home checks as well) He's so sweet and he's just been glued to me, even after i bathed him, cleaned his ears and clipped his nails, I named him Jet... 

I just wanted to post some pictures of him, I don't want anything for him, i don't even want a re-homing fee (which is garbage anyways imo) were going to have him vetted, and wormed as his little belly seems so bloated, and he had horrible diarrhea and a little growth near his right ear... But he smells so much better, and he'll get raw while he's here. Were going to start him on chicken quarters as we can't find backs and wings as we can't find backs here.

here is my question... as skinny as this kid is, I don't want to upset his little tummy with 8-10% of his weight *do i*? He's still got his baby teeth, some of them are falling out but not many.

Also, I am going to put up flyers at some stores, vets, and even craigslist (not that i like it but there is a lot of traffic, and i will be in deep [email protected]#% if my landlord finds out we have a second dog here even if it's a stray) in hopes that i can find a quality person looking for such a sweet little thing.

*Any ideas on breed makup? to me it looks like it has Australian shepherd in him... the tail i can't tell if it's docked or not, but... i can't imagine somebody docking it and then just dumping it off.*

Here are a few pictures... Tobi, and Jet.







You can see how skinny he is better in this one 






OKay here is the updated part... Kay, my gf's friend that she's known for the better part of 8 years came to pick him up today... it was so bittersweet, we don't have to worry about anything with our landlord now, but at the same time i worry that he'll be okay, and that he's happy, and that they will all mesh well... The other thing i worry about is that she may be allergic to him... it's really odd because she's had another dog before her divorce and never had a problem with it, but every time she comes over here she has a problem, she is very allergic to cats though, and i'm sure that there was residual kitty in our house somewhere in the carpet as it's not been shampoo'd or changed since we had Zeus. so that could be the culprit, i'm really hoping it is..

She called us about 15 minutes ago and said she was going to bath him and see if that would fix it, and wash his bedding that we sent with him. She really seems to adore this little guy, she already took him for a walk to show him off to her neighbors and everything, her son is in love with him and she said that he called her about 5 times an hour to see how he was doing!

A little update on his health, he's now... 19" tall at the withers... where he was 12 when we found him. and when we found him he was a whopping 13lbs, he left today at 31 and still nice and lean! i'll get some updated pictures when we see him again, were going to meet at the deserted dog park by her house frequently so the two boys can play!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Bless you! Tobi has a new brother! He looks wormy, although with those ribs sticking out, who knows for sure. Yes, some people have no conscience, but I truly believe that they will "get it in the end" I hope he settles in well, and i can tell Tobi is very happy.....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww what a cute little guy. I would start him off slow, then gradually work up to the 8-10% Ziva was 4 months when I got her and did better on 3-4% of her current weight, she blimped out on 8-10%, now that she's an adult she needs 6-8% go figure LOL!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHH....he is SOOO adorable!!!

From that last picture I see Boxer...but he seems too small for that!

But is is SOOOO cute, soooo good of you to take him in like you have!! I wish you the best of luck in finding him a home, and Jet...I wish you the best of luck in convincing everyone that you need to be Tobi's new little brother!!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Bless you! Tobi has a new brother! He looks wormy, although with those ribs sticking out, who knows for sure. Yes, some people have no conscience, but I truly believe that they will "get it in the end" I hope he settles in well, and i can tell Tobi is very happy.....


 I was thinking he could be wormy as his belly is pretty tight, were going to go Thursday for an apt for him at our vet. I know it's not a chance in hell that he's chipped but i'm going to have him checked anyways in the off chance that somebody was stupid enough to chip him and dump him off...


cprcheetah said:


> Awww what a cute little guy. I would start him off slow, then gradually work up to the 8-10% Ziva was 4 months when I got her and did better on 3-4% of her current weight, she blimped out on 8-10%, now that she's an adult she needs 6-8% go figure LOL!


Thanks, i'll do that with like 3-4% and hope he gains some weight!!



Scarlett_O' said:


> OHH....he is SOOO adorable!!!
> 
> From that last picture I see Boxer...but he seems too small for that!
> 
> But is is SOOOO cute, soooo good of you to take him in like you have!! I wish you the best of luck in finding him a home, and Jet...I wish you the best of luck in convincing everyone that you need to be Tobi's new little brother!!:biggrin: :thumb:


I honestly wish that i could keep him... truly... but our landlord has a conniption over just Tobi... i can't even imagine his freakout if he found him... needless to say, we never see him and he never comes by so he'll be easy to hide for a few months while i find him a furever home 

guys... he's laying right next to me as sweet as can be, I don't even think this kid has ever even been in a house and now he's chillon on the couch! :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I say you keep him and find a new house :wink: haha

he's absolutely gorgeous... wanna pop him on a plane to Perth and I'll pick him up? Haha. Poor little thing, looks so happy with you guys though


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> *I say you keep him and find a new house :wink: haha*
> 
> he's absolutely gorgeous... wanna pop him on a plane to Perth and I'll pick him up? Haha. Poor little thing, looks so happy with you guys though


I was TOTALLY going to reply that...then I saw your post!LOL (Ya know what they say about great minds and all!:wink


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I say you keep him and find a new house :wink: haha
> 
> he's absolutely gorgeous... wanna pop him on a plane to Perth and I'll pick him up? Haha. Poor little thing, looks so happy with you guys though


That's not a bad idea!!! :lol: We're always looking for a new house, this one is a bit decrepit and the landlord is a bit of a slum lord... ( planting grass is our responsibility, and the same with repainting the rail and putting a new roof on dur!) and doesn't like to take care of things!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the people whom g'd loves the most are those who take a wormy puppy into their home and hearts and give tobi a friend.

you are a g'dly man.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

those have to be the coolest ears I have ever seen. If you want to, you should be able to find him a home. He is very lucky you ran across him - and don't you think it's karma you just happened to be walking by???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I say it's about time you come home where you belong! WASHINGTON..............then you can have all the dogs you want!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> That's not a bad idea!!! :lol: We're always looking for a new house, this one is a bit decrepit and the landlord is a bit of a slum lord... ( planting grass is our responsibility, and the same with repainting the rail and putting a new roof on dur!) and doesn't like to take care of things!!!


well then it's settled... we need to change the title of this thread to "Looking for a new rental" haha


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a lucky puppy to have been found by you! That is so awesome that you are taking this poor pup under your wing. I wish you and him the very best!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> the people whom g'd loves the most are those who take a wormy puppy into their home and hearts and give tobi a friend.
> 
> you are a g'dly man.


Thank's Re... I couldn't help it, like... i've worked at rescues and been around many strays but... this kid almost spoke to me, to the point that I even named him... he may be wormy but we'll get it fixed, and i'm going to start working with him(training wise) as well so that way it will make him more adoptable  besides... he's bright actually!!!

And... pics will be up of his first raw meal tomorrow morning


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So damn adorable!!! Good on you for taking him in, he hit the jackpot.  Good luck in finding him a good home, I know you'll pick a great family for him!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

TOBI WANTS YOU TO KEEP HIM!!!!!!


Oh jeeze he is so cute. I dunno, I don't think I could rehome him LOL. I'm a bleeding heart.


And I know so many people who find stray puppies and it's like wtf, where are the stray puppies here?! I want to find them!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> TOBI WANTS YOU TO KEEP HIM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh jeeze he is so cute. I dunno, I don't think I could rehome him LOL. I'm a bleeding heart.
> ...


I'm feeling the attachment setting in pretty hard... Tobi doesn't know what to think about this guy.. and he keeps wanting ot cuddle with Tobi and tobi's kinda like ummm i'll sniff you but if you keep licking me i'll leave (as he's done a few times now but curiosity keeps bringing him back lol!!!!
I wish we didn't have strays, and according to the neighbor many people drop them off at the highschool down the street  it crushes me and i want to save them all, and these are the times when i wish i was an eccentric old man and i could afford to have a ranch with a 10ft high fence wrapped around 10 acres, and unlimited funds to take in every one that i found! :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Thank's Re... I couldn't help it, like... i've worked at rescues and been around many strays but... this kid almost spoke to me, to the point that I even named him... he may be wormy but we'll get it fixed, and i'm going to start working with him(training wise) as well so that way it will make him more adoptable  besides... he's bright actually!!!
> 
> And... pics will be up of his first raw meal tomorrow morning


david...that's how i ended up with a pug i said i'd never ever have....LOL..and now he is my dear heart pain in the neck heart dog. go figure.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

David, he is too cute.  Tobi likes him, karma threw him at your feet. Yup, work on a new rental, and don't hesitate to fail in the foster department. We failed adoption 101 and never regretted it. lol That being said, bless you for opening your home and heart to him, no matter what happens. Whether you can or cannot keep him, his life is enriched now, and if you must find a home for him I'm sure you'll find a good one!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What a cutie, thanks for saving him and I hope you find a way to keep him


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Soo... when are you going to go look at new rentals? tomorrow? 

He's adorable, and you are a very good person for picking the little buggar up off the streets. 

You named him. He's in. You NEVER name them if you don't plan on them sticking around :wink:


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...u're such a good soul hearted man & god bless u...he's soooo cute...esp with tobi...maybe tobi will take him in!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Everytime I see NC pups abandoned it nearly makes me cry (Avery was found abandoned in NC)..J & J pet rescue (where Avery originally came from) find dogs abandoned all the time!

Thank you for taking this baby in, he's in good hands now, I bet he loves being in a home! Btw he's gorgeous!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Today, just out of the blue, I felt like taking a walk that i hadn't taken in quite a while, near our house, normally we drive somewhere for a sidewalk.
> 
> Anyways, were almost home and this precious little guy comes jetting up to us, and he's SO freindly with Both Tobi and myself... terribly thin, (14lbs) and just bones... We walked to the nearest house and knocked, nobody was home. the neighbor of them had approached us at that time telling me that 2 of them were dropped out of a car this morning!!! one was hit and killed  and the animal control came out too look for this one and clean up the other today... such bastards that would drop him and his sibling off like that, not to mention this guy looks like he's been through the ringer!!
> 
> ...


dave, you are a very good person for bringing in the dog.
regardless of whether you keep jet or not you are a good person.
ii do think you will not be able to give jet up though, an will keep him/her 

jet's very cute "{ looks boxer/german shepard.

arent u worried tobi will get worms?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Last night went pretty well, i slept with my fingers wedged in the crate door the best i could so he didn't cry all night :lol: he didn't potty in his crate for 6 hours and went outside when i took him! He's had diareah since yesterday and gone 3 times, i'm hoping he'll evacuate it all (whatever he was trying to scrounge up on his own) and he'll be back to normal soon... The bloating has gone down substantially and his little tummy grumbles like crazy all the time!

He got a chicken Drumstick last night before bed, he didn't want the bone and was pretty natural at cutting hunks off! this morning i used a hammer and beat the bone into oblivion and he ate the entire thing except for a small piece of bone which he didn't want to chew up. I'll most likely give him another Drummy tonight or maybe a wing as we'll pick some up later.

As for Tobi getting worms... eh, it happens, i mean he could get worms on a walk as people never pick up their pets poop around here it seems it's a small risk for a great reward imo. the worst that will happen is we de-worm both of them, I've been spraying down his diarrhea and bleaching the little area of it as well doing my best that he doesn't get them if Jet's got em.

:lol: Linsey if you only knew how many different places we've looked at in the last 2 months  the problem comes when they say how immaculate the place is and then you get there and it's just horrendous!! we are always on the lookout, I'm hoping we can find a new place. Even if i get attached to him we may still have to give him up, most likely actually but it will make me find the absolute perfect home for him if it's not with us 

Here are the pictures i promised of his first and second meals  the first few are from last night... and the others are from this morning, I "adjusted" the bone with a hammer so that he'd ingest it as he's probably not feeling like crunching those big ol' bones atm.







EDIT: something i'm noticing while he's laying beside me is that he breathes VERY rapidly, i've felt around on his ribs and belly and chest and he's not wincing at anything i'm doing, but it's 70 degrees in our house and he takes a breath per second or more, but he's not panting... is this something i need to take him to the ER for? his gums are nice and pink, and the swelling in his abdomen has gone down a lot, he's not lethargic he follows me around everywhere i go it just seems like he's not able to breathe enough for some reason.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! I definitely think he's yours. No one can have just one dog. It's like eating one potato chip! 

I don't know, I look at that face and those ears and think Husky for some reason. Those are some BIG ears to grow into. Maybe German Shephard. I have no idea why someone would dock the tail. But, people do all kinds of odd things. 

Tell you what, we'll ALL move to Washington and have giant dog ranches next to each other out there and we'll save them all!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

what a beautiful boy. And a beautiful act of caring by you. 

great story. Hoping it works out for his forever home.

Not sure on the breathing--praying that it isn't heartworm... safe to say, I'm sure he needs to get into the Vet for an overall initial checkup. I always worry about Heartworm....knowing how bad mosquitos have been up here, I can't imagine how bad they have been down there... guessing he's too young to have full blown heartworm though?? 

Gosh he's a beautiful little guy.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hw is my biggest fear in all honesty... but we'll do what we can to get it treated if that is the case, I've never priced the treatments so i am unaware of the cost of it


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Heartworm is pretty treatable nowadays... one of my guys had it and I had to treat him when I adopted him out. Believe the treatment was about $300.... but if you do a full scale blood work-up, it can be considerably more. Biggest thing I remember is keeping them quiet and calm after the treatment, no running around....not sure medically why, but I remember this was important. 

I wouldn't jump the gun... could be anything. And if he's a pretty young Dog, to have full scale heartworm where his breathing is inhibited already seems unlikey, though I'm just using my own logic here. 

If he did turn our HW+, let us know if finances are a concern. I'll pitch in to help.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

He's adorable! And what a great second-beginning he's getting...whether or not you're his forever home. 

Roscoe breathed really rapidly when she was a pup too... she was also pretty sickly, so that may have something to do with it? I think, as he gets healthier, that the breathing thing will balance out.

Here's hoping he gets to ride out life with y'all.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG. I've missed this whole thread until now. He is certainly a doll. Playing the devils advocate here: >:] Keep him! 
And I do admit, once they've been named they are hard to give up. I named one of the little feral kittens I'm fostering and I think all bets are off. :| The dogs and her get along well.

I definitely think he is a shepherd mix of some sort. And I agree perhaps Boxer in there for that shorter muzzle. And anyone who can do this to something so innocent has a special place reserved for them down under. You know you're a great person for taking on such a little love bug. Looks like Tobi is having a time with him too!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm feeling the attachment setting in pretty hard... Tobi doesn't know what to think about this guy.. and he keeps wanting ot cuddle with Tobi and tobi's kinda like ummm i'll sniff you but if you keep licking me i'll leave (as he's done a few times now but curiosity keeps bringing him back lol!!!!
> I wish we didn't have strays, and according to the neighbor many people drop them off at the highschool down the street  it crushes me and i want to save them all, and these are the times when i wish i was an eccentric old man and i could afford to have a ranch with a 10ft high fence wrapped around 10 acres, and unlimited funds to take in every one that i found! :lol:


This is how the feral dog issue started here. O_O Eccentric old man with a plot of land that is so large it has canyons and mountains taking in strays...Lol, as long as they are spayed and neutered!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

My internet was down at home yesterday, so I couldn't see the pics until now...he's adorable! Definitely looks like he has some shepherd mixed in him, or jack russell too? I wish the best for you guys, it sounds like he's here to stay  Let us know how the vet exam goes...hw crossed my mind too, but I'll admit I don't know much about it. It's too bad what happened to his sibling though...sigh :frown:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> This is how the feral dog issue started here. O_O Eccentric old man with a plot of land that is so large it has canyons and mountains taking in strays...Lol, as long as they are spayed and neutered!!!!


:lol:
lol spaying and neutering would be a defining requirement of my eccentricity... not spaying and neutering is why i found this kid in the first place


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Welllll....
>_> 
See. If I won the lottery I'd probably buy a giant giant giant plot of land, do the whole free-range farm thing, and take in strays to spay/neuter/adopt out/and or live with me on that plot of land forever. Everyone would be raw fed and happy. Except I wouldn't eat raw meat still.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh jeeeezze he's a cutie! And he's all YOURS!! :evil::becky:

Seriously, though, you're a great person. Not many people would do what you did. I'm glad things seem to be working out so well. You'll get him fixed up in no time! 

And I'm with Schtuffy. GSD/Jack Russell. I bet those ears start to stand up more soon.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> Welllll....
> >_>
> See. If I won the lottery I'd probably buy a giant giant giant plot of land, do the whole free-range farm thing, and take in strays to spay/neuter/adopt out/and or live with me on that plot of land forever. Everyone would be raw fed and happy. Except I wouldn't eat raw meat still.



hey, that was my plan


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like he's scared and maybe tense?

he certainly looks healthy.....unless there is something pathological going on.....if all he's doing is breathing fast, i'd chalk that up to sensory overload and fear...

he's going to the vet soon, right?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Welllll....
> >_>
> See. If I won the lottery I'd probably buy a giant giant giant plot of land, do the whole free-range farm thing, and take in strays to spay/neuter/adopt out/and or live with me on that plot of land forever. Everyone would be raw fed and happy. Except I wouldn't eat raw meat still.


:crazy::crazy:
see the more you think about it,the more of a great idea it would be! lol



Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh jeeeezze he's a cutie! And he's all YOURS!! :evil::becky:
> 
> Seriously, though, you're a great person. Not many people would do what you did. I'm glad things seem to be working out so well. You'll get him fixed up in no time!
> 
> And I'm with Schtuffy. GSD/Jack Russell. I bet those ears start to stand up more soon.


That would definately be interesting if he was a little gsd mix! He's definitely... wanting to guard the house, he has a very big bark for such a little thing too. he barks at the horses across the street 



magicre said:


> sounds like he's scared and maybe tense?
> 
> he certainly looks healthy.....unless there is something pathological going on.....if all he's doing is breathing fast, i'd chalk that up to sensory overload and fear...
> 
> he's going to the vet soon, right?


Very well could be, he seems to get winded quickly though which is what worries me, he doesn't have a cough and he's going to the vet thursday, we didn't want to take him the ER trying to save a little bit on it, but he's definitely going to be vetted and checked out.:thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I hope that everything works out, cause Tobi looks like
he is already attached to Jet too!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on the new pup and thank you for taking him in.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh he is so cute. Poor little thing. Please tell me why would someone care if you have another dog if they don't seem to care about the condition of the house. People are so weird. Or is it simply that they are so tight.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Oh he is so cute. Poor little thing. Please tell me why would someone care if you have another dog if they don't seem to care about the condition of the house. People are so weird. Or is it simply that they are so tight.


they are just idiots... and for some reason they just don't fix things until they are completely broken... like for instance the roof, we've had leaks now and there are many brown spots building on the inside, we've reminded him several times and he talks about replacing the roof and it never comes to fruition... same with seeding the yard. :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He is so dang cute, reminds me of Emmy when she was a wee tot! Kudos to you for finding him! So....you are keeping him, right????


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> He is so dang cute, reminds me of Emmy when she was a wee tot! Kudos to you for finding him! So....you are keeping him, right????


:lol:

Were actively looking for a new place it just depends, i can't say yes as of yet  I've not made any flyers yet though :heh:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay!!! He sounds like he's already decided to stay LOL. Congrats on the new family member. And seriously he's a spitting image of what Emmy looked like when she was a puppy, I had DNA testing done on her and she came back boxer, gsd, and lab. You may have your hands full with this one :thumb:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> something i'm noticing while he's laying beside me is that he breathes VERY rapidly, i've felt around on his ribs and belly and chest and he's not wincing at anything i'm doing, but it's 70 degrees in our house and he takes a breath per second or more, but he's not panting... is this something i need to take him to the ER for? his gums are nice and pink, and the swelling in his abdomen has gone down a lot, he's not lethargic he follows me around everywhere i go it just seems like he's not able to breathe enough for some reason.


my lab does that, and always has. I didn't notice it so much as a puppy, but even now, at 15 months, if you're playing with him, or if other people are hanging out with him, he breathes SUPER fast, like he's just run a marathon, even though he might've just woken up. He was doing it at the vet last time I took him, and the vet didn't seem too concerned. He was actually impressed, he said some dogs pass out after about 30 seconds of breathing like that, Duke just does it non-stop lol. But if its just us and we're calm/not playing etc, he breathes a bit slower. but yeah it's never bothered him, he doesnt have any lack of energy or anything because of it, it just makes him yawn a bit more to take a deep breathe lol


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

He is just soooo cute! I would have a very hard time giving that one up... especially seeing how well he does with Tobi! Good for you for taking him in and getting him healthy!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> my lab does that, and always has. I didn't notice it so much as a puppy, but even now, at 15 months, if you're playing with him, or if other people are hanging out with him, he breathes SUPER fast, like he's just run a marathon, even though he might've just woken up. He was doing it at the vet last time I took him, and the vet didn't seem too concerned. He was actually impressed, he said some dogs pass out after about 30 seconds of breathing like that, Duke just does it non-stop lol. But if its just us and we're calm/not playing etc, he breathes a bit slower. but yeah it's never bothered him, he doesnt have any lack of energy or anything because of it, it just makes him yawn a bit more to take a deep breathe lol


:lol: well i'm glad that somebody has dealt with this issue and i'm not crazy for being concerned about it!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Could he be sniffing? Often I think my dachshund is breathing fast (she has a heart condition and that's the main thing I'm supposed to watch for) but she's just sniffing really fast.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Could he be sniffing? Often I think my dachshund is breathing fast (she has a heart condition and that's the main thing I'm supposed to watch for) but she's just sniffing really fast.


I don't think so, only because I notice it the easiest when he's at rest, or sleeping it's very rapid like 1 inhalation per second... 

BUT... on the brighter side!!! solid raw poops today!!! nice little well formed poop which makes me so happy that he's not experiencing digestive upset anymore :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis does the fast, heavy breathing too when in a relaxed state. I don't know why but he doesn't have any health issues and has been checked by the vet.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Tanis does the fast, heavy breathing too when in a relaxed state. I don't know why but he doesn't have any health issues and has been checked by the vet.


Wallaby does this too. I almost feel bad--I was never too concerned about it!

By the way he is extremely cute, I hope he sticks around!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

:wink:So cute, he looks like a little Deer LOL I think he found his family :wink:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He's gorgeous, well done for taking him in


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> Wallaby does this too. I almost feel bad--I was never too concerned about it!
> 
> By the way he is extremely cute, I hope he sticks around!


Ya he's a cutie, as bad as i would love ot keep him i just know i can't atm unless we really do find a new place! and quick :lol:

He's actually slowed down his breathing substantially!!! I think it was just because he was in such bad health when i found him and maybe the poor little thing was just so exhausted, he's now eating about 1lb 4oz a day and loving raw and life!! We couldn't get him to the vet thursday because the engine in our car decided it was a good time to stop working... (lifter problem) but we'll get him there and checked out asap still! 



Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> :wink:So cute, he looks like a little Deer LOL I think he found his family :wink:


He really does!!! I'm pretty sure i'm going to steal Linsey's idea and dress him like a deer for Halloween if we've still got him! :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

*UPDATE:
* Kay, my gf's friend that she's known for the better part of 8 years came to pick him up today... it was so bittersweet, we don't have to worry about anything with our landlord now, but at the same time i worry that he'll be okay, and that he's happy, and that they will all mesh well... The other thing i worry about is that she may be allergic to him... it's really odd because she's had another dog before her divorce and never had a problem with it, but every time she comes over here she has a problem, she is very allergic to cats though, and i'm sure that there was residual kitty in our house somewhere in the carpet as it's not been shampoo'd or changed since we had Zeus. so that could be the culprit, i'm really hoping it is..

She called us about 15 minutes ago and said she was going to bath him and see if that would fix it, and wash his bedding that we sent with him. She really seems to adore this little guy, she already took him for a walk to show him off to her neighbors and everything, her son is in love with him and she said that he called her about 5 times an hour to see how he was doing!

A little update on his health, he's now... 19" tall at the withers... where he was 12 when we found him. and when we found him he was a whopping 13lbs, he left today at 31 and still nice and lean! i'll get some updated pictures when we see him again, were going to meet at the deserted dog park by her house frequently so the two boys can play!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I will keep my fingers crossed her allergies go away. If not, she's not a stranger and you know she won't be doing anything bad to him, she'll bring him back to you guys.

But let's hope it turns out to be a great home


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed her allergies go away. If not, she's not a stranger and you know she won't be doing anything bad to him, she'll bring him back to you guys.
> 
> But let's hope it turns out to be a great home


This is what i'm hoping for, she goes to others homes that have dogs as well, were hoping for the best but assuming the worst at this point kinda thing... and yes, it's fantastic that she will be able to just bring him back to us if her allergies keep up for a few weeks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely keep us posted! I will keep my fingers crossed that all will work out! Is she continuing raw with him?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Definitely keep us posted! I will keep my fingers crossed that all will work out! Is she continuing raw with him?


But of course!! to both! :lol:

she watched him eat on a few occasions and saw the love that he had for his food, i printed out some stuff for her, and he's pretty good on most proteins now except for those we don't readily have access too so she can get about anything and feed it :smile:

she said she is just going to keep doing chicken until Friday when we go to the processor and take her with us and she can get some stuff for him. I explained that she didn't have to but she insisted that he looked much to happy with it, and raw food made more sense. I'm very happy about that as well!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully if she does have allergies, they will go away. At least you know he is going to someone you can trust and a good home...and you will be able to see him and keep in touch with him. I can't believe he's grown so much. Best wishes!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Jet is just precious, so cute! "he who saves one life saves the world entire" I know that this refers to Humans (if you can call some of us that) but I think that if fits here as well! Bless you and the beautiful pup.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

omg that dog is soooo cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's an update on this one, He's been with his new "forever" home for 6-8 months now... we just babysat him for a week, she was at a scouts thing with her son, just got around to uploading these. I'm not happy with how he's been fed or taken care of, we really screened her well but it seems that no matter how well you know somebody it doesn't mean they will take good care of an animal. He's more or less strung out all the time when he was here because for the last few months he's been kept in his crate, which is small, and you can see he's now about 18-19" tall, and weighs about 35lbs. he's still gangly, and all those that picked boxer it definitely looks it now :lol: He's kinda stinky she rotates purina in with raw, saddens me but the stench went away by the end of the week being fed a steady diet of about 2-3 lbs a day venison, beef fat, chicken,some lamb liver, and kidneys :smile: He really enjoyed being out of his crate for almost a straight week i think. I also had a long talk with her when she came to pick him up about how he cannot be in his crate all the time, and that 20 minute walks around the block are not going to suffice, i hope she changes her ways, but... i don't think she will, if anything she will hopefully get sick of his insanity and ask us to take him back and we will try to find him another home.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He still loves his food, which is what i love about him lol, he kinda drove me nuts with the heavy panting and stuff, but in all honesty he's likely out of shape from doing nothing for the last 6 months... sad. He's also still afraid that the camera is going to take his food from him, and he likes to try to drag it all over still.. lol as long as it's in that room it's okay! :third:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

David,

I know that you did your very best in screening someone for his home, but the truth is people lie, and I'm glad that you were able to see him for the week and have a talk with his owner. It is frustrating, but if you do end up getting him back there is a right home out there for him. This is why I don't mind keeping dogs longer in order to find the perfect home. He does look happy though when he was with you, maybe you should just "keep Him"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sucks about the food thing, they could at least feed something corn free which seems to be the source of smell for a lot of dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm glad you posted pics of him, david, because i imagined him looking worse than he does.

i know how badly you feel....and we can do our best....and you did. 

know that....you did your best.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ya we screened her house, she had a nice yard, wood floors were good, she says she just doesn't like him running around on the floors, and i'm like wtf!? you want a dog but you worry more about your floors than the dog, that means you don't need a dog. like... she came over and was like omg your couch, i was like yup that's Tobi's hole.. "i could never have that happen" ugh... well too bad you didn't act like that before we gave you that dog?! We can't have 2 dogs here, which is why it was in secret we were fostering him. The landlord is cool with Tobi but no more, so if we got him back it would be back to hiding him and stuff, which isn't a problem because he doesn't come around much at all. Tobi also acts much different, in a bad way when we have another dog around... we like how he is without another in the mix... i don't think we'd keep him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at that little man all grown up! I'm sorry to hear about his current owners..Hopefully she'll change her ways a bit!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Sucks about the food thing, they could at least feed something corn free which seems to be the source of smell for a lot of dogs.


ya, it's frustrating, here is what she said to me "i don't want him to stink, but i don't want to work that hard to feed him... and i don't want him to stink so we just feed him chicken quarters" i told her that she is 10 minutes from the processor that is 45 minutes from me where we pick up offal, and heart for Tobi and him when he was living here with us.. she doesn't have many excuses left except... i'm lazy


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> ya, it's frustrating, here is what she said to me "i don't want him to stink, but i don't want to work that hard to feed him... and i don't want him to stink so we just feed him chicken quarters" i told her that she is 10 minutes from the processor that is 45 minutes from me where we pick up offal, and heart for Tobi and him when he was living here with us.. she doesn't have many excuses left except... i'm lazy



thats...annoying and angering! i can understand when people say "i dont have the money to feed raw or full raw" or "im afraid to feed raw"
but "i dont feel like cutting up the meat all the time"
what a lame-ass excuse IMO

and worrying about the floors??! GRRR how annoying!! if you dont want dog marks on the floor dont get a dog!
you should see our couches tore up from cats clawing, hoes from Cesar tearing and his toe nails. got broken mini blinds where he enjoys shoving his head thru them to look out.
when you love them, you love them, not your floor


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cutie! not sure how I missed this  

Too bad about the owner...purina and raw...thats like mcdonalds and vegan...I will never understand some peoples thinking!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Tobi said:


> ya we screened her house, she had a nice yard, wood floors were good, she says she just doesn't like him running around on the floors, and i'm like wtf!? you want a dog but you worry more about your floors than the dog, that means you don't need a dog. like... she came over and was like omg your couch, i was like yup that's Tobi's hole.. "i could never have that happen" ugh... well too bad you didn't act like that before we gave you that dog?! We can't have 2 dogs here, which is why it was in secret we were fostering him. The landlord is cool with Tobi but no more, so if we got him back it would be back to hiding him and stuff, which isn't a problem because he doesn't come around much at all. Tobi also acts much different, in a bad way when we have another dog around... we like how he is without another in the mix... i don't think we'd keep him.


We have wood floors. If you clip your dogs nails they will not scratch the floors....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

If she doesn't want to do raw, at least get him on a good kibble...but like Emily said, purins and raw....such completely different ends of the spectrum and it doesn't even make a bit of sense.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> If she doesn't want to do raw, at least get him on a good kibble...but like Emily said, purins and raw....such completely different ends of the spectrum and it doesn't even make a bit of sense.


She says she doesn't want to spend too much on food, hence low end kibble and chicken quarters. Admittedly his teeth still look nice, likely since he's a good chewer and given only chicken quarters :/ I've recommended good kibbles and even shown her the store around here where they can be purchased, mind you... 5-10 min from her house (she lives in the larger city around us) 30 minutes from us... and were willing to drive out there to show her lazy ass where to go -_-

Kimberly i couldn't agree more! and Kitty, i Clipped them for her while he was here, and it was a fight getting him to relax around a dremel :lol: we also brushed about 3 bags of fur off him in the back yard when we got him, it's not a wonder he stunk all that old fur, i also told her he needed to be brushed a few times a week with the furminator we GAVE her!!! ugh.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ugh, that must be so frustrating David


----------

